# 65 gallon tank



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi...I just set up a 65 gallon tank and currently have a Jack Dempsy(about 9-10in), a Tiger Oscar(about 4in) and a pleco(about 4in)...I was wondering If I could add some dither fish to the set-up(some type of schooling fish that are big enough)....any other suggestions on the tank would be nice...the tank has a length of about 4ft(I have to measure it again to get an exact length)

Thanks


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Make sure you have a lot of decorations in the tank that are fairly tall to break up line of sight between that oscar and jack dempsey - experience says that in the future you'll need to move one of the fish to their own tank as oscar's get bigger a lot faster than dempsey's. But you may luck out if you decorate the tank properly.

Unfortunateley in a 4 foot tank most of the larger target fish are hit and miss, silver dollars tend to run into walls a lot when they're scared in anything under 6 feet, I would go with giant danio's or perhaps some of the much larger tetra such as buenos aires that aren't going to fit into the oscar's mouth when he's older.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

sounds good I will look to see if I can find any bigger tetras(they need to be big already so the Jack don't eat them)...I am open another suggestions...


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Your tank is a bit small for the Oscar, especially if you want other fish or dither fish. Maybe think about trading in the Oscar for something that doesn't get so big. Maybe a mate for your JD and some dithers?

I think even your jack is a bit cramped in a 4 ft tank btw.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Its pretty cramped but there is no way a dither will survive in there. It would be fine until the oscar gets a little bit bigger and it will relentlessly chase until it eats everything small.


----------



## Bmgrocks (Jul 12, 2006)

chances are that the standard 65 is actually 36" a 3 foot tank.
did you ever get those exact dimensions, a 4ft 65 tank is hard to come by, and arnt readily manufactured.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

It is a 4 ft long tank...i don't mind getting rid of the oscar if you guys think that is best but what do you reccomand for the tank with the jack?


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

what if i get rid of the oscar and got a sal and some dither fish or a pair of something smaller and some dithers? Or even just one other cichlid and some dithers? I am open to suggestions...accept for getting rid of the jack I have had him forever


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I think a salvini is fine with the dempsey and the 65 gallon is fine for both. No pairs of cichlids as that will cause problems. Giant danios would work as dithers. A nice bristlenose pleco will help keep the tank glass clean.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

sounds good...I will just have to find someone to take the tiger oscar...I am sure my lfs will not have problem taking him but I will have to call around and ask...Thanks...


----------

